# Silver Agoutis



## Richard (Mar 10, 2009)

Just got my thinking head on (Could be dangerous!!)
I have never met a silver agouti in person, not heard them mentioned to be honest, so just wondered if anybody knew how to make them or could give me a rough idea? lol :shock:


----------



## Stina (Sep 24, 2010)

Silver agouti is just chinchilla without the white belly  So white/gray/black ticked rather than tan/brown/black ticked.


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

A/* B cch/cch D E P, where * is a or A, but not at


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

there are three people with silver agouti at the moment that I can think of so you should get to see some soon.


----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

Lol, I have both silver agouti and chinchilla, but we're rather far apart! :lol:


----------



## Richard (Mar 10, 2009)

Oooo great Sarah, look forward to seeing some soon


----------



## Richard (Mar 10, 2009)

lol Autumn2005, just pop some in a Jiffy bag and send 'em over lol


----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

lo, just poke a couple air holes, right? :lol:


----------

